# What do you wear?



## McGaw (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm surprised noone has asked this? Or else I jsut haven't found it...
But what does everyone wear while plowing? 


I personally wear; long underwear, under armour socks, big socks, wool socks, Dakota steel toes, carhartt pants and dakota pants, long sleeve under armour, shirt, sweater, dakota coat, a tuque and gloves.


Thanks,
-Adamtymusic


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

I wear on my quad a carhart, timberlands, nice heavy socks, a warm hat to cover the ears and gloves. 

In the truck I wear a hoodie, my tim's, and a hat.


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;641047 said:


> I wear on my quad a carhart, timberlands, nice heavy socks, a warm hat to cover the ears and gloves.
> 
> In the truck I wear a hoodie, my tim's, and a hat.


T-shirt in side the cab of the Rhino.:waving:


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

When I plow with my ATV I wear Uder Armor under wear, wool socks, insulated Carhartt lined jeans, t-shirt, Carhartt sweat shirt, Carhartt coveralls, Carhartt jacket, wool hat over my baseball cap, Kinco gloves, and for boots I wear Rangers (red rubber boots with the yellow tow).

In the truck I wear wool socks, insulated Carhartt lined jeans, t-shirt, Carhartt sweat shirt, base ball cap, and for boots I wear Rangers.


----------



## pby98 (Oct 15, 2008)

i wear under armour cold gear underneath everyhting with under armour socks. carhart bibs with timberland pros on my feet. usually i wear my big hunting jacket but sometimes its too big so ill wear a waterpreoof insulated jacket. a heavy insulated hat and hunting gloves


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

my flats. knee highs. ronald mcdonald t-shirt. camoflage jacket. daffy duck hat and a plaid skirt. If its really cold i will bring my ear muffs and wear superman tights.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

valentines day snow storm I wore shorts in the truck because it was more comfortable since I was in the truck basically for 72 hours straight.


----------



## RLTimbs (Jan 30, 2008)

I wear several layers.. I get hot as hell inside my truck while driving to my spots.

I usually wear my UnderArmour (cold gear), sweat shirt, my hooded sweat shirt over that.. then my carhartt jacket. I also wear Dickie Insulated bib overalls. I have these really nice winter gloves also. .that are water proof. My hands have never been wet with them. On my face I wear a Seirus Neofleece Comfort Mask.. and also this thing that wraps around my head and ears. Over my eyes I wear my Helmet googles. Then.. last but not leave my Wolverine (w/ goretex) boots. My feet stay warm 

If there is a wet snow falling I usually wear this Columbia water proof coat.

I almost never get that really cold feeling when I plow.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care (Nov 23, 2007)

Jeans or sweat pants, carhartt bibs and jacket with a sweat shirt underneath. Some expesive high end snow boots but forget the brand. Neck warmer with facemask, helmit at times, ski doo gloves


----------



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

i wear sweatpants and a sweatshirt with waterproof bibs on top. then my carhart coat over the bibs. i wear 2 pairs of heavy socks and rocky boots. on my head i wear an under armor face mask and my atv helmet with goggels(feels like getting hit by a bunch of little bullets if you dont cover your face)


----------



## fyerfytr (Aug 24, 2008)

Haven't plowed much yet but for the ATV I just purchased the Carhartt Artic coveralls and Artic coat with my irish setter boots, hat and carhartt waterproof gloves.
For the truck it will be a hoodie, gloves hat and boots.


----------



## Grampa Plow (Sep 1, 2008)

I wear a flannel shirt and jeans. I keep multiple layers of clothes in the truck in case I break down. When I contact a new client and they ask if I do sidewalks, I tell them that my union contract says I don't have to get out of my truck, which usually gets a good laff. But until I'm done plowing I don't get outta my truck.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

speedo's here...


----------



## Greenwalt (Dec 11, 2006)

Working: Long underware, ski pants, ski socks, boots, long sleve shirt, fleece, ski coat, hat, oakley goggles, gloves. 

In the truck: Long sleve shirts, ski pants, boots. 

I'm sick of plowing on a quad lol.


----------



## Indy (Sep 23, 2007)

mesh, lots of mesh


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

bribrius;641136 said:


> my flats. knee highs. ronald mcdonald t-shirt. camoflage jacket. daffy duck hat and a plaid skirt. If its really cold i will bring my ear muffs and wear superman tights.


You're my hero, bri.


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

My turban keeps my head warm & socks with my sandals


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

I've got carhartt bibs and jacket on or I wear my turnout gear for the firedepartment.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Are we talking truck side or ATV\shoveling?

In the truck, it's just me and my thong. 

ATV, it's my fur-lined thong.


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Mark Oomkes;643381 said:


> Are we talking truck side or ATV\shoveling?
> 
> In the truck, it's just me and my thong.
> 
> ATV, it's my fur-lined thong.


Hi Mark
That just wrong, I will forever have this picture in my head of you plowing in a thong. LOL

Regards Mike


----------



## MAR4CARS (Oct 6, 2005)

Your supposed to wear clothes while in your truck ?


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Elwer Lawn Care;641250 said:


> helmit at times


When it's realy windy I wear a helmet to.


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

mercer_me;643799 said:


> When it's realy windy I wear a helmet to.


i thought you wore a helmet all the time?


----------



## Duncan90si (Feb 16, 2007)

I wear my birthday suit , thats how I roll!


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

What kind of gloves are you guys using?


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

Are we talking about going plowing or running the Ididarod? Me...thermal socks, comando w/ levis, t shirt w/ fleece sweatshirt, carharts stay behind the seat and redwing boots. Basically, I just grab from the pile of cloths that has 1 or 2 more wears that doesn't smell.

It's kinda funny...the first snow of the season I walked into my local plow dealer and saw all the new guys in their fresh new carhart bibs...It was like their first day of school...I just wanted to take a picture because mom would be so proud


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

i just got done plowin so i guess this is my attire lol


----------



## pby98 (Oct 15, 2008)

Supper Grassy;649947 said:


> What kind of gloves are you guys using?


i just got insulated gore-tex gloves from cabelas sunday. they are really nice


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care (Nov 23, 2007)

pby98;651303 said:


> i just got insulated gore-tex gloves from cabelas sunday. they are really nice


which ones are they? I was looking at them on saturday but decided to wait.

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...parentType=index&indexId=cat601369&hasJS=true


----------



## apik1 (Mar 25, 2007)

In the truck jeans, wool socks, and a long sleeve T shirt, window down heat up on high. On the atv boots and my hi-viz jacket and gloves. And im lucky enough to hire people to snowblow and shovel, but I do through snow balls at them all the time


----------



## pby98 (Oct 15, 2008)

they are called Mt050 whitetail extreme shooting gloves. i got shooting gloves because they are more manuverable than the others and just as warm.


----------



## pby98 (Oct 15, 2008)

here is a pic. i highly recomend them. there a bit pricey but i am tired of freezing hands .lol!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

pby98;651417 said:


> View attachment 45943
> 
> 
> here is a pic. i highly recomend them. there a bit pricey but i am tired of freezing hands .lol!!


I agree, just got a pair for hunting and they are warmer than any other GoreTex\Thinsulate glove I have ever had.

I did get a little cold when the wind chill was 10* sitting in the stand.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

I wear jeans over long underwear carhart jacket, hat boots and those winter latex diped gloves-great for spreading slat also


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

coldcoffee;650038 said:


> Are we talking about going plowing or running the Ididarod? Me...thermal socks, comando w/ levis, t shirt w/ fleece sweatshirt, carharts stay behind the seat and redwing boots. Basically, I just grab from the pile of cloths that has 1 or 2 more wears that doesn't smell.
> 
> It's kinda funny...the first snow of the season I walked into my local plow dealer and saw all the new guys in their fresh new carhart bibs...It was like their first day of school...I just wanted to take a picture because mom would be so proud


Haha my bibs get so nasty i get a new pair every year for chrismas actually i look forward to christmas cause i get to retire a pair. I went in to the gas station the other day, this girl was standing in line and shes like i think u need a new pair and she put her hand in the hole i was like but i just got these.

Normaly my truck wear is jeans lacrosse quad comfort boots steel toes. I have to wear my bibs or keep them close cause my jeans have holes. so do my bibs. i have like 2 carhartt jakets and then my dickies. lots of hat diffrent gloves for diffrent tasks. Latex dipped leather insulated ones just normal winter out door playing gloves. O and to jump on the band wagon i carry a speedo if i ever need to strip for cash.


----------



## g.moore (Oct 10, 2006)

Leather thong and fish net tank top. Your numb in about 30 seconds so never realize how cold it really is.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

KGRlandscapeing;651580 said:


> Haha my bibs get so nasty i get a new pair every year for chrismas actually i look forward to christmas cause i get to retire a pair. I went in to the gas station the other day, this girl was standing in line and shes like i think u need a new pair and she put her hand in the hole i was like but i just got these.
> 
> Normaly my truck wear is jeans lacrosse quad comfort boots steel toes. I have to wear my bibs or keep them close cause my jeans have holes. so do my bibs. i have like 2 carhartt jakets and then my dickies. lots of hat diffrent gloves for diffrent tasks. Latex dipped leather insulated ones just normal winter out door playing gloves. O and to jump on the band wagon i carry a speedo if i ever need to strip for cash.


lol, Yeah those latex gloves are nice I have a pair from home depot and a pari from biglots


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

g.moore;651756 said:


> Leather thong and fish net tank top. Your numb in about 30 seconds so never realize how cold it really is.


Thanks for the visual.

NOT


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

yesterday had 3" to plow after work, 
temp was 18 or so.

Boots heavy Leather zippered boots from my Vol Fire Department the cheif said take them home and where them around so there nice and broke in so your feet don't get sore when your on a fire call. Well I already have a nice set of leather boots in my turn out gear and since these have the zippers they don't due well with putting them on in a hurry and such but there great for Plowing snow and I where them for all day training events at the FD also. http://www.galls.com/style.html?assort=general_catalog&style=SP516&cat=2671that a Pics of them I think.
blue jeans and then T shirt Pull over wind breaker, 2 hooded sweat shirs, 1 Wisconsin Badgers, 1 Green Bay Packers. Fire Department Winter coat from Lands End Merchants. Ski Mask, stocking hat par of ear muffs neck collar thing Saftey Glass with goggle's on the handle bars as back up, Pair of old Fire Fighter gloves that have the inner lining cut out cause they came apart, they still have the insulated outer rawhide then a plastic inside. First time I used them, was pretty impressed. Also have heated hand grips on atv.

I think that's about it.

when it gets colder or I have more snow to push I'll also have insultaed bibs

sublime out.


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

sublime68charge;658623 said:


> yesterday had 3" to plow after work,
> temp was 18 or so.
> 
> Boots heavy Leather zippered boots from my Vol Fire Department the cheif said take them home and where them around so there nice and broke in so your feet don't get sore when your on a fire call. Well I already have a nice set of leather boots in my turn out gear and since these have the zippers they don't due well with putting them on in a hurry and such but there great for Plowing snow and I where them for all day training events at the FD also. http://www.galls.com/style.html?assort=general_catalog&style=SP516&cat=2671that a Pics of them I think.
> ...


Sounds like Sublime needs a cab then it would be Sublime IN instead of Sublime Out!ROTFFLMAO


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

skywagon;658897 said:


> Sounds like Sublime needs a cab then it would be Sublime IN instead of Sublime Out!ROTFFLMAO


Skywagon your a funny funny guy,

quick question for you, On your power angle system have you had any problems with breaking the bolt from the cylinder to the Blade? I just installed this type of system on Sunday and have now broke that bolt 3 times. though after the first time I lost the U shaped bracket for it and just ran a bolt instead. This weekend I hope to make another U bracket and weld it to the Plow frame and then run the bolt will have 2 points of anchor.

thanks

Sublime awaiting your replay.


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

sublime68charge;659745 said:


> Skywagon your a funny funny guy,
> 
> quick question for you, On your power angle system have you had any problems with breaking the bolt from the cylinder to the Blade? I just installed this type of system on Sunday and have now broke that bolt 3 times. though after the first time I lost the U shaped bracket for it and just ran a bolt instead. This weekend I hope to make another U bracket and weld it to the Plow frame and then run the bolt will have 2 points of anchor.
> 
> ...


 Sublime, No I have never broken anything on the plow, the angle cylinder was on my 04 Rancher with plow since 04 and now on the Rhino, I do not have any angle on the Rancher but may put another on it later as rite now it is easy to jump off and on where the Rhino with the cab is not as easy to be jumping in and out. Are you breaking it at the shaft end or the motor end? I would suspect an alighnment problem as when i first put mine on the cylinder shaft rubbed on the blade fram and i put washers in the bracket to shim it away so it does not touch or bind. Here is a 1/2 azzed pic of my cylinder on the Rhino. http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii60/skywagon12/IMG_0677.jpg ussmileyflag


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

I've broken the bolt on the pushrod end, and Yes I did have some binding problems when i fist bolted it all together I had to shim the brackets that bolt to the push tube to get them to hold the cylinder in position to work.

First time I broke the bolt I had caught sidewalk edge with the blade on a turn wasn't under power or anything just slid and tap and then broke.
I then put in a non hardend bolt and broke that within 2 passes of plowing my drive. so I dont count the 2nd one, went to hardware store and got some Grade 8's and worked great till I came off the drive and into the grass and didn't pick up the blade fast enough pulled up some sode and then broke the bolt also.

Lucky I planed ahead and had extra's in my pocket along with the tools to replace.

I am thinking I'll have to remake the U bracket and then weld that to my Plow and hope by having the 2 anchor points that it will last longer.

sublime out.


I


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

sublime68charge;659863 said:


> I've broken the bolt on the pushrod end, and Yes I did have some binding problems when i fist bolted it all together I had to shim the brackets that bolt to the push tube to get them to hold the cylinder in position to work.
> 
> First time I broke the bolt I had caught sidewalk edge with the blade on a turn wasn't under power or anything just slid and tap and then broke.
> I then put in a non hardend bolt and broke that within 2 passes of plowing my drive. so I dont count the 2nd one, went to hardware store and got some Grade 8's and worked great till I came off the drive and into the grass and didn't pick up the blade fast enough pulled up some sode and then broke the bolt also.
> ...


I may be lucking out as I have the 2 1/2 inch thick poly scraping edge and may flex enought to save the parts.


----------

